

Pittsburgh cancer center warns of cell phone risks - trekker7
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/C/CELL_PHONE_WARNING?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
mechanical_fish
Linkbait: It's not just for kids! Sometimes, respected scientists get into the
act.

I'm impressed, though -- this is a much better article than the title would
suggest. It does a good job of running down the evidence that this guy is
being hysterical for no good reason. All the old data -- and there's quite a
lot of it -- is inconclusive, and there's no new data:

 _Herberman is basing his alarm on early unpublished data. He says it takes
too long to get answers from science and he believes people should take action
now - especially when it comes to children._

"Early, unpublished data." Perhaps we should also design some cold-fusion
power packs for our children.

Interesting how it's only the answers that _agree with this guy's gut feeling_
that take such a long time to be found by science.

